# select pine toy chest



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

i am planning on building a toy chest this weekend similar to the one in the picture, and i have a question:

the panels are allowed to float in the stiles, correct? 

the panels will be flat, not raised, and i am going to use select pine boards(from Lowe's) that i was given today. 
for the rails and stiles, will the same select pine work,and 2"x2" for corners? i plan on finishing with clear poly to see what the wood will look like and routering in a name on the front panel or attaching a nameplate. 
the floor will also be the same type board. the contents will be mostly small toys. 


i haven't seen the wood yet, but i wasn't going to pass it up. if it's not good for the chest, it's good enough to practice on. and what is "select" pine anyway?

thanks in advance


----------



## jk pine (Nov 10, 2011)

Select pine is the highest quality pine. As far as the panels floating, yes actually they should float for when the panel expands so the wood doesn't crack. You leave about an eighth of an inch on either side.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you.


----------

